

Minimal - twoz
http://www.b-list.org/weblog/2008/jun/15/minimal/

======
publius
I think the minimalism analogy translates well to non-web applications as
well. I, for one, love Transmission's user interface (that is, the program,
not the embedded web server interface, which is nice too). It's super simple,
displays all necessary information and nothing more. It uses smart defaults,
and configures itself as much as it can. This is where applications stuck on
your computer will hopefully go in the future.

